
Notifying users affected by the DNSChanger malware - narad
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/notifying-users-affected-by-dnschanger.html
======
narad
On July 9 2012 the replacement DNS servers operated by ISC will be shut down
and any victims who still depend on these servers will face new risks. \--
<http://www.circleid.com/posts/20120327_dns_changer/>

